# Mais qu'est-ce donc que cette touche du clavier



## StéphanH (5 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens de me faire surprendre par la touche figurant au dessus du chiffre 7 sur le clavier étendu AZERTY (avec pavé numérique)
Sur le mail, c'est radical : suppression sans passer par la corbeille.

Quelqu'un peut me dire où trouver la signification et l'usage de cette touche ?
Une recherche rapide dans l'aide et sur le net n'a rien donné.

D'avance merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2013)

Au dessus de quel "7" ? celui du pavé numérique, ou au dessus de celui au dessus du "Y" et du "U" ?

Au dessus du premier, il y a la touche "num lock", qui ne sert quasiment à rien sous Mac OS (mais est utile sous Windows), au dessus du second, les touches F6 et F7, F6 n'a pas de fonction spéciale, F7 une fonction de retour en arrière dans une lecture audio ou vidéo, à priori. Après, tu ne dis pas non plus quel client de courrier tu emploies, d'un logiciel à l'autre, les touches de fonction ont des effets différents, tout ça dépend essentiellement du concepteur du logiciel.


----------



## edd72 (5 Mars 2013)

Euh... il n'est pas écrit "num lock" (comme un clavier Windows) mais "clear" sur un qwerty et un carré barré sur un azerty donc ça semble très différent:





Je pense que l'idée est plutôt celle du "clear" que l'on peut trouver sur une calculette.
Maintenant à savoir quelle logique, il peut y avoir sous Mail...


----------



## StéphanH (5 Mars 2013)

bonjour,

Effectivement, je n'ai pas été très précis ...
Il s'agit bien de la touche figurant au dessus du chiffre 7 du pavé numérique (un rectangle barré comme le montre edd72).

Je suis sous X.8.2 et j'utilise l'application mail d'Apple.
L'appui sur cette touche supprime le mail sélectionné, sans le mettre à la corbeille...


----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2013)

StéphanH a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Effectivement, je n'ai pas été très précis ...
> Il s'agit bien de la touche figurant au dessus du chiffre 7 du pavé numérique (un rectangle barré comme le montre edd72).
> ...



Bonjour,
Je viens de tester, les messages vont dans la corbeille de Mail.


----------



## StéphanH (6 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de tester, les messages vont dans la corbeille de Mail.



??? 
pas chez moi. 
je suis en IMAP, mais je ne vois pas le rapport.


----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2013)

StéphanH a dit:


> ???
> pas chez moi.
> je suis en IMAP, mais je ne vois pas le rapport.



Ici, oui. (j'ai testé sur le courrier indésirable, mais ça fonctionne avec n'importe quel email)
Je suis en POP.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> un carré barré sur un azerty donc ça semble très différent



Ben nan, pas un carré, un trapèze, avec une croix dessus, rien de nouveau sous le soleil, il y avait déjà cette même touche sur les vieux claviers ADB des Mac "beiges", et sur ceux ci, en émulation PC (sous Mac OS elle ne faisait rien à priori), elle allumait le voyant "verr num", d'où mon post précédent !


----------



## StéphanH (8 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Ici, oui. (j'ai testé sur le courrier indésirable, mais ça fonctionne avec n'importe quel email)
> Je suis en POP.



Pour info, Apple Care vient de me confirmer qu'effectivement, cette touche supprime définitivement un mail, sans passer par la corbeille, et que c'est un comportement normal ...

Je ne trouve pas ça très "Normal" personnellement ...


----------



## subsole (9 Mars 2013)

Je dois avoir de la chance alors ? ^^


----------



## ru666 (10 Mars 2013)

Je viens de faire le test et en appuyant sur cette touche, le message part directement dans la corbeille.


----------



## StéphanH (10 Mars 2013)

étrange ...
Ce serait lié au fait que mes comptes sont en IMAP ?


----------



## ru666 (10 Mars 2013)

Mon compte de messagerie est en pop


----------

